# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Advice needed from well traveled travelers

## Indian

I'm wanting advice from anyone who knows what they're talking about. 
       I'm presently in kochin south india after traveling for one month; it's the 8th of Nov. My original plan was for an 8 month trip 4 months or so in the south, then up to goa for my uncle's birthday, and the remag time in the north. Now though after realising due to my youthful impatience, that the south won't sustain me for 4 months i was planning on heading north sometime soon, seeing around assam and shilong after a flight from kalicut then nepal and back down to goa which, i know is pushing it, for march. This is where i need the advice. I was then planning on travelling from India overland back to blighty, but in order to incorporate the west of india and kashmir, which i'm desperate to see and won't be able to fit into the pre b'day section, i was planning, rather than heading back through the middle east etc. to head from kashmir to kashgar, and then onward and upward into russia then across. I feel this would be a great adventure and i like the romantic idea of crossing the channel and seeing the white cliffs then rolling in and kissing the sand and saying 'i'm home' like in robin hood with kevin costner, after such a huge trip. If anyone with any experience of travel in russia, anyone who's traveled in western china around kashgar, anyone who knows the costs and practicalities of such a trip could get in touch and give me some advice on my maybe stupid proposal i'd be much obliged.

----------


## rocketmail009

ok 
i think right one is the first one  original plan which is 4months to south > Goa b'day > North india remag time of visa and then nepal

----------


## davidsmith36

he result of lots of research and a little art, the blog posts, graphics, and guides on Well Traveled Mile are full of helpful, practical information. The topics cover everything from how to get started with credit card rewards, to the latest  sign-up offers.

----------

